# ACOYA Private Residence Club in Curacao?



## gkbiiii (Sep 20, 2015)

I have been Interval trade into: ACOYA Private Residence Club, in Curacao; has anyone been there and have any comments/advice?


----------



## gkbiiii (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone know anything about this property??  I will be staying there (through II trade) in late November.

They do have this on trip adviser, thanks Denise: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g147278-d6556483-Reviews-ACOYA_Hotel_Suites_Villas-Willemstad_Curacao.html


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't, but did you check the TUG reviews, and www.tripadvisor.com?


----------



## classiclincoln (May 30, 2016)

*Me Too!*

Just snagged a week here in February 2017.  Airfare from PHL was only $1,000 for the two of us.

Anyone have any information?  New resort in II as of last year and nothing in the Marketplace.  Did research on line, just wanted to know if anyone here has any info.

Thanks.


----------

